# I hate people. I really do.



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

STUART — A mixed-breed dog was being placed in foster care Tuesday after being rescued from a transient Indiantown man who was allegedly having sex with the puppy. 
A witness called a Martin County deputy who arrived to find Junio Trenta, 31, having anal intercourse with the dog amid the woods in the 3200 block of Southeast Dixie Highway about 12:11 p.m. Monday. 


Upon being seen, Trenta said, "It's my dog," and, "What's the problem?" The male dog ran and hid behind the deputies, according to a report released Tuesday. 
Trenta, a Mexican citizen working as a laborer, was charged with one count of felony sexual bestiality and one count of felony animal cruelty. He was also charged with one misdemeanor count each of giving a false name to deputies, exposure of sexual organs and possession of paraphernalia after a marijuana-smoking pipe was found in his pocket, according to the report. 

He was being held on a $13,000 bail Tuesday at the Martin County jail. 

Records from the Florida Department of Law Enforcement show Trenta spent 28 days in jail after pleading no contest to an Orange County misdemeanor larceny charge in 2005. 

The dog, a 4-month-old Argentine Dogo, was being cared for by the Humane Society of the Treasure Coast. 

"He's already been evaluated by the vet, and the vet says he's OK and will recover from whatever happened," Humane Society spokeswoman Roberta Synal said Tuesday. "If he's put in a good foster home, he's going to get lots of love and training." 

Synal said the Humane Society, through the foster parent, would maintain custody of the dog, an unusual breed, until officials determine who actually owns it. If the owner or the legal process gives ownership to the Humane Society, the dog would be put up for adoption. 

"If anyone wants to help out, the best thing they can do is come here and be a foster parent," she said. 




Ok, ok, I know there is absolutely nothing "paranormal" so to speak, about this story, but I can't believe that somebody could be this ****ing sick.
I really and truly do hate people.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

what in the ****ing **** is wrong with that moron.....he should be taken out back chained to a tree and whipped to death ..........


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats terrible, I dont even know what to write about that...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I agree kryptonoff!
That is disgusting! Anyone who uses animals or children for their own sick sexual desires needs to be whipped!
I have a few whips laying around - you chain him to a tree.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Only one good thing will come from this, here in the Orange Co., FL. Correctional System, this fine example of humanity will undoubtedly find himself in the company of a very nice 300 pd. wall of muscle named Bubba that will introduce him to the same treatment he forced on that poor dog.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

_I really and truly do hate people._

RAXL, I'm right there with ya, buddy. If anyone deserves to be sodomized with the broken off end of a broomstick, it's this guy.


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

Maybe sodomized with a baseball bat.......make it fit......


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sick.
OK I have a question: what is a homeless, pet-sodamizing, pot-smoking "Mexican Citizen" (ie... illegal alien) doing in this country? Keep that in mind the next time you hear someone say "They're just here to do the jobs Americans won't do". Indeed.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've read they are finally having border patrol. What about the ones that are already here like this asshole. You should see what I have to go through to get my New Jersey driver's license renewed. I have been told that they are trying to weed out the illegals and terrorists. Boy, I'm glad they're deciding to take matters like these and actually do something(sarcasm).


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I know all about NJ DMV. I once had an employee in Trenton tell me that I had to bring in my HS yearbook as proof of identity, LOL. 
Last year they busted 8 DMV employees in my county and surrounding areas for _selling_ valid driver licences to people not otherwise eligible (illegal aliens). "I'm pretty sure most of them aren't terrorists, so what's the big deal?"
It's really disheartening to watch these Demicans and Republocrats play partisan politics while small towns (like mine) are being overrun by illegal aliens just so some rich people can pay a bit less for having their lawns mowed.
Thats just my opinion.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What's really sick is this illegal alien had already committed a crime. What was he going to do next? Molest little kids?

I agree that we need to plug the leak before bailing the boat, but what are we going to bail with? Wait 'til they all commit a crime rather than go looking for them? 

I think the people knowingly employing them need to pay somehow as well!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you IshWitch. My hubby came home yesterday and was peturbed with his boss. My hubby is a dryall finisher for a Pennsylvania local. It seems they have a crew consisting of a bunch that can't speak a like of English. His boss wanted him to train them to use the drywall machines. Hubby said, "Hell no" and mentioned that these guys are probably illegal aliens and he would be out of a job because they get paid less. The boss quickly backed down and understood.


----------

